# 165 john deere



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I just got a 165 john deere. It has been sitting for 3 years without being ran. The guy I got it from said it smoked so thats why he bought a new mower. I got it running but it has 1 issue. It will run if you keep pliers or vice grips on the fuel line. Its getting way too much gas. I have adjusted the float like 10 times and it doesnt do any good. The needle valve looks to be in good condition. The inside of the carb looks to be nice and clean. So Im asking for someones advice. Is this a carb problem or is the fuel pump pushing too much pressure? Thanks....Mark.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it a stock type fuel pump? If some replaced it with a higher flow pump- that might be the cause. You did pull the carb and clean it ( even tho its clean it can still have a chunk of crud in there)- id get a carb rebuild kit just in case.

What type float is it? If its a brass type- it could be saturated with gasoline and be heavy no matter how many times you adjust it.

Worse comes to worse, a fuel shutoff valve could restrict the flow of gas - i do that with some of my tractors- i barely crack the valve and it runs fine.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

DT56 is correct. Rebuild the carburetor. There is more to it than just adjusting/leveling a brass float. If the intake needle's 'seat' is worn, or missing, that could explain why it is getting too much fuel. One little washer can make all the difference. There are videos on YouTube of Tecumseh and other carb rebuilds. The valves could also need adjusting.


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

It has that plastic typre float. I did clean the inside with some carb cleaner. I messed with it today and adjusted the float many times and did have it running, but it was still a little rich. I shut it off after about 15 minutes and when I went to start it back up, it was like it wasnt getting gas. So I just called it a night. I think I will try a new needle valve. I noticed when I had it apart, it looked like the needel seat was part of the carb. It didnt look removeable. Thanks for the help guys. Ill keep you posted!


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Oh yeah DT56, it is a stock fuel pump.


----------



## 1hnic (May 15, 2012)

markiemark said:


> It has that plastic typre float. I did clean the inside with some carb cleaner. I messed with it today and adjusted the float many times and did have it running, but it was still a little rich. I shut it off after about 15 minutes and when I went to start it back up, it was like it wasnt getting gas. So I just called it a night. I think I will try a new needle valve. I noticed when I had it apart, it looked like the needel seat was part of the carb. It didnt look removeable. Thanks for the help guys. Ill keep you posted!


 I have a John Deere 165 with a similar issue I can now about 35 minutes an it will start bobbing down like its running out of gas I cleaned my carb inside an out an I continues to do it


----------

